# Réinstaller Mac OS X sur un Power Mac G4 Cube



## Louka (23 Août 2021)

Bonsoir bonsoir ! 
Ayant retrouvé un power mac g4 cube au fond de mon garage, j'ai donc décidé de le réinstaller. 
Bref. 
En allumant le pc un écran violet s'affiche avec écrit Ubuntu 12.04, rien ne se passe. Impossible d'afficher l'écran d'accueil. 
Merci de votre aide..


----------



## Anthony (24 Août 2021)

Eh bien… Ubuntu est installé sur cette machine. Si tu veux l’utiliser sous Mac OS X, il faudra réinstaller un système, par exemple Mac OS X 10.4 Tiger qui est la version la plus récente que l’on peut installer dessus. Si tu n’as plus les disques originaux, il est assez facile de les trouver sur eBay (ou de graver des disques avec une image trouvée sur Macintosh Repository).


----------



## Louka (24 Août 2021)

Anthony a dit:


> Eh bien… Ubuntu est installé sur cette machine. Si tu veux l’utiliser sous Mac OS X, il faudra réinstaller un système, par exemple Mac OS X 10.4 Tiger qui est la version la plus récente que l’on peut installer dessus. Si tu n’as plus les disques originaux, il est assez facile de les trouver sur eBay (ou de graver des disques avec une image trouvée sur Macintosh Repository).


Hello, le cd ne veut pas rentrer dans la tour alors qu'il n'y a aucun autre cd


----------



## Anthony (24 Août 2021)

(Je renomme et déplace le sujet dans Classic Mac, ce sera plus simple pour trouver des gens qui auront le temps de t’aider.)


----------



## Louka (24 Août 2021)

Anthony a dit:


> (Je renomme et déplace le sujet dans Classic Mac, ce sera plus simple pour trouver des gens qui auront le temps de t’aider.)


Pas de soucis


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Août 2021)

Un lecteur USB devrait faire l'affaire, mais il va falloir tripatouiller dans l'Open Firmware pour le rendre bootable. Fais une recherche, j'avais naguère publié ici un tutoriel pour faire ça, et si tu ne le trouves pas ici, cherche le dans le Journal du Lapin, j'avais à l'époque autorisé Pierre Dandumont (connu ici sous le pseudo de Dandu) à l'y reproduire.


----------



## Louka (24 Août 2021)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Un lecteur USB devrait faire l'affaire, mais il va falloir tripatouiller dans l'Open Firmware pour le rendre bootable. Fais une recherche, j'avais naguère publié ici un tutoriel pour faire ça, et si tu ne le trouves pas ici, cherche le dans le Journal du Lapin, j'avais à l'époque autorisé Pierre Dandumont (connu ici sous le pseudo de Dandu) à l'y reproduire.


J'ai réussi à rentrer les mot à rentrer dans l'Open Firmware mais la 3eme étape ne veut pas se réaliser !


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Août 2021)

Bon, autre solution, si tu as un autre Mac PPC compatible avec le même système (ou si on peut t'en prêter un) : tu relies les deux Mac par un câble Firewire, tu démarres d'abord le cube en maintenant la touche T enfoncée (mode "Target"), puis tu démarres l'autre Mac normalement. Le disque interne du cube doit alors monter comme un disque externe Firewire (donc bootable) sur le bureau de l'autre Mac, tu n'as plus qu'à formater puis installer.


----------



## Louka (25 Août 2021)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bon, autre solution, si tu as un autre Mac PPC compatible avec le même système (ou si on peut t'en prêter un) : tu relies les deux Mac par un câble Firewire, tu démarres d'abord le cube en maintenant la touche T enfoncée (mode "Target"), puis tu démarres l'autre Mac normalement. Le disque interne du cube doit alors monter comme un disque externe Firewire (donc bootable) sur le bureau de l'autre Mac, tu n'as plus qu'à formater puis installer.


Hello, après avoir trouvé un cd je l'ai donc insérer dans le pc. 
Mais ! Problème, le pc ne reconnaît pas le cd !


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Août 2021)

Qu'appelles tu le "PC" ? Le G4 Cube ? Si c'est le cas, comment as tu demandé le démarrage sur le CD ?


----------



## Invité (25 Août 2021)

Bizarre, au #3 tu ne pouvais pas mettre de disque dans le lecteur. Ou j'ai raté un épisode ?


----------

